# New Xbox 360 Mod.



## g4m3rof1337

I was wondering if this would work.. 

Here's the case I want to put the Xbox 360 in.
http://www.xoxide.com/sunbeam-ufo-cube-case-clear.html

I then found this, and wondered if it would work.
http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=nywxjV8cwtE


It would take a bit of work to make everything work, but I don't mind. 



I also want to know, if I would be able to power regular computers fans with the PSU, without running into other problems.




Thanks.


----------



## g4m3rof1337

Alright, 

I'm not going with an acrylic case, however, I can't decide on which case to get.. 

Thermaltake Lanbox Lite Case w/ Window - Black
http://www.xoxide.com/thermaltake-lanbox-lite-window.html






Apevia X-QPACK2 Portable 3 Window Case - Green
http://www.xoxide.com/apevia-xqpack2-window-green.html






Apevia X-QPACK Portable 3 Window Case - Green
http://www.xoxide.com/aspire-x-qpack-case-green.html








Which case do you think would be best? 





Thanks.


----------



## Burgerbob

Probably one of the little ones. 


Really though, the only problem will be getting it all to fit without any standards (except maybe the DVD drive?). I like that Thermaltake, though. Kudos and good luck!


----------



## Vizy

I agree with bob. The thermaltake looks like a high quality sick frag box with a "don't even look at me the wrong way" attitude.


----------



## g4m3rof1337

Makes sense. 

Think it will look nice with green cathodes? I have two 4'' green cathodes attached to the motherboard power area, so they're kind of stuck there, but it will make the case stand out more.


I'm pretty much putting all the problems on paper, and finding solutions.

I don't think I will get banned from XBL, but they think if I'm drawing more power, I'm using a mod chip.. But I don't think that will happen, and if it does, I'll take care of it. 

http://www.betanews.com/article/Modded_360_Banned_from_Xbox_Live/1179510291



I'm waiting on a response from the site that sells the PSU adapter, and once I get a confirmation, I'll order the stuff, and hopefully be working on this towards the end of the month/early November.


I also have to deal with the Xbox 360 DVD drive issue that started this whole thing. 



Stay posted, and thanks.


----------



## Burgerbob

I would very much like to see the results of this.


----------



## g4m3rof1337

Burgerbob said:


> I would very much like to see the results of this.



I'll start working some plans this weekend, and hopefully order the stuff Monday, and go from there.


If I can find a good deal on this, http://www.xbox-scene.com/xbox1data/sep/EEuyEpllpuwoPZywPg.php 

I will try and attach it to the case, only if everything works out. *Price, Mounting, Finding One, Ext.*


----------



## epidemik

I personally like the thermal take but if you transport the 360, that handle would be really nice. I never thought id use the handle on my computer case and i'm surprised at how convenient it is.


----------



## Vizy

The green cathodes on the thermaltake will look nice. As long it is all green (no blue fans or anything). If you have some red cathodes, that'll look better, but it is all preference.


----------



## g4m3rof1337

I do transport it, a lot, but I can easily mod a handle on there or something.


Well, I found two Xbox 360 Portable Screens, the cheaper one got bad reviews, while the more expensive one got better reviews, lol. 

Once I get the case transfer complete, I'll look into a screen mod.




Vizy93 said:


> The green cathodes on the thermaltake will look nice. As long it is all green (no blue fans or anything). If you have some red cathodes, that'll look better, but it is all preference.




Yeah, I chose green since it's the color of the Xbox, so.

But I do plan on getting green fans and stuff.


----------



## g4m3rof1337

Anyone have any ideas on what to do for the power button?

Like how to connect the one on the case to the Xbox mobo inside the case,






Thanks.


----------



## Calibretto

g4m3rof1337 said:


> I do transport it, a lot, but I can easily mod a handle on there or something.



Or you could buy a carrying case...


----------



## mtb211

g4m3rof1337 d go with the smaller one too... g4m3rof1337 are you extremly good at moding an xbox? I have an issue with mine right now... the display and sound are not working and xbox said it will cost 60 pounds to fix... should I just pay that or is there something else I can do?


----------



## Calibretto

mtb211 just buy a new one... mtb211 you should look into modding.


----------



## mtb211

you think i should just buy another xbox ? im living in europe at the moment.. I have an american 360... is moding as easy as computer modding?


----------



## g4m3rof1337

Depends on what you are trying to do, I added a side panel, new paint, cathodes, and new thermal paste on the heatsinks, and that was all really easy. 


I'll look around for the problem your having. 



I'm pretty sold on the Thermaltake case, I don't mind that it's a bit bigger than the normal 360 case, but it would be a one of a kind, and it would have more room to deal with heat.




Do you guys think XBL would pick up on 'drawing more power'?


----------



## 4NGU$

they might do 

cant you just set up a different psu for the fans/lights etc...


----------



## g4m3rof1337

4NGU$ said:


> they might do
> 
> cant you just set up a different psu for the fans/lights etc...



What about a drive bay PSU? 


I don't think they would be able to pick up on the PSU adapter.. I plan on using a regular computer PSU to power the 360. 

You don't think that's traceable.. 



But what would I need to have the drive bay PSU just power fans and stuff? Like wont I need a 24 pin connector that makes the PSU think it's plugged into a mobo.


----------



## g4m3rof1337

I thought getting the Lian-Li Xbox 360 case, but it's around $160 and I can't find anywhere to buy it.. Plus, it doesn't have that 'mod' feeling.. All you do is replace the mobo and your pretty much done.. While with a Micro ATX case, you have to cut a panel for A/V and Ethernet, and make everything fit. 


I'm going to try and use one power supply for everything, so. 


I also have to find a power button solution.. I can turn the 360 on by turning the wireless controller on, but I would like to use the front power button on the case.




Hm.. I'm going to look into making my own case.. Aren't I just going after a box shape?


----------



## mtb211

160 for a case is pretty steep


----------



## Respital

g4m3rof1337 If you can please make a tutorial, i sure a lot of members would benefit from it. It was also be a good example of what a little creativity can do!


----------



## g4m3rof1337

I'll start making some drafts and cases that would work. They won't look professional, but I'm probably going to go with an industrial look.


----------



## g4m3rof1337

Lol, a friend and I were joking about modding a PS3 and an Xbox 360 into one case.. 



If only.. Lol.


----------



## /\E

g4m3rof1337 said:


> Lol, a friend and I were joking about modding a PS3 and an Xbox 360 into one case..
> 
> 
> 
> If only.. Lol.



That would be pretty sweet... You could put a Wii in there, too. Put it on Ebay, I'd buy it...


----------



## g4m3rof1337

/\E said:


> That would be pretty sweet... You could put a Wii in there, too. Put it on Ebay, I'd buy it...



Hah, I'll look into it.


----------



## g4m3rof1337

I'm still working on a case design, I've been a bit busy lately, so yeah. 



Stay posted.


----------



## epidemik

Hows it commin?


----------



## g4m3rof1337

Took a break once I couldn't find a replacement drive.

So, I picked up a new one, I'll work with making a case for my old one, and probably find a drive while in the process.


----------

